# Sadzīves tehnika >  Cepeškrāsns termo drošinātājs

## australia

kāds varbūt zin, kur dabūt šo skaistuli? (cepenei max ir 200 grādi)

(bilde zagta no boot)



ieliku no lemona.lv (250 grādi), bet tas maita ātri izbeidzās, lai gan ar temperatūru viss kārtībā:

atceros, ka uz vienas no maģistrālajām ielām pārdaugavas pusē bija elektronikas rezerves daļas, bet totāli aizmirsu, kur tas ir.

----------


## abergs

Ja NC un vietas pietiek...

----------


## australia

domā "switch" būs īstais? man vajag 'fuse'. Ja gadās fails, tad zupa pazūd un viss.

----------


## australia

still no luck

----------


## Isegrim

Pielodē ar cietlodi vai piemetini vadu tam nolūzušajam galam. Ja obligāti vajag 'fuse' - uztaisi pats no sakausējuma ar attiecīgu kušanas temperatūru.

----------


## australia

no priekiem, ka tas otrs strādāja, esmu oriģinālu vai nu izmetis, vai dziļi noslēpis.
izgūglējos krustām šķērsām, apzvanīju vairākas vietas. skuju. kaut kāds septītais pasaules brīnums.

bez maz vai jāliek to termālo slēdzi un paralēli buzzeri.

----------

